# Bl racing strat up help.



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

*Bl racing start up help.*

Hi can anyone give me some ways I can make my track and the people there want to try and run a bl class. I run with a novak system and they go by ifmar rules so its not legal. I really want to start one here. Any input would be helpful.

Thanks,
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

BL motors are IFMAR legal and are run in the Modified Brushed Motor classes.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

GOOD. I can tell the guy that runs it. He told me that they wern't legal. I just bought it and sold my brushed motors and speedo. 


Thanks for the info,
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is in the rules on the IFMAR web site located at http://members.ozemail.com.au/~ifmar/


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting the site I couldn't find it.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

If it is mod electric class, it should not matter what motor is in it. BL is ROAR legal in the mod class!


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

They go by ifmar rules and I didn't know they made them legal yet.

Thanks,
David


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I can't confirm it myself, but i've been lead to belive that the IFMAR and ROAR rules for brushless motors are more or less the same.

I guess I'll have to read the IFMAR rules to know for sure...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup, while I haven't actually checked word for word, it apears as the ROAR and IFMAR rules/specs for brushless motors are pretty much identical.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thaks for all the info now if I get faster lap time I can stick with the bl. He said if my I was winning the mod race he said I would have to go back to the brushed system. I like the the brushless ahooooooole lot better than brushed motors. No more cleaning a motor after every heat!

Thanks,
David


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I bet if you start winning the mod class, others will buy brushless motors and want to race them too.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I am not doing so good because of not have the cogging( I think thats it).I set my throttle trim all the way back but I still don't have enough drag brake. Last saturday I broke my transmission case beacuse on landing on the rear the hole time.

Thanks,
David


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I think cogging typicaly reffers to something else, it seems your speaking primarly about drag brakes. It seems your running off road, which I really don't know a whole lot about, but I've been lead to beleive that many people have done quite well with the Novak brushless system in off road. So I think your problems aren't totaly related to the brushless system and/or drag brakes.

If drag brakes are a problem, you might consider the newer Novak SS+ system, which suposedly has more control of the drag braking. We've been told that Novak will even upgrade the original SS systems to the 'plus' version for a realtively small fee.

Still... I suspect that drag brakes are not your real problem... or at least that you should be able to make it work, since others seem to have been able to. Perhaps you should go over to the off road forum and get some advice. (but then I know there are off roaders here who should also be able to help you)


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

My truck always stayed level when I let off the throttle. But now I have to hit the brake to keep it level. I just need to practice alot more with the brakiing in air.

Thanks for the info,
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most controllers do not allow you to set "drag brake". I can use my 3PK to set enough drag brake on my 5800 to make it feel like a brushed motor. You need one of the higher end controllers to do that.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a hitec 3d. Is there something I'm missisng on the set ups on my controller?

Thanks,
David


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You can do it on just about any controller that has normal throttle trim and end point adjustments. 

For example if I used my old Magnum Junior 2PBKA I would set the throttle trim in the middle, turn down the high end point adjustment a little, set the ESC, then bump down the throttle trim while raising the end point adjustment and check to make sure I still hit full throttle on the ESC. 

With my M8 I basically do the same thing its just a little fancier.


----------

